# 3x Gloat!!!



## OKLAHOMAN (Oct 11, 2011)

In todays mail I received from Justin Short (Timebandit) these three pens. These were made for me to study and start making my own component- less pens. All three are different with two of them using a 250 (6MM) Bock nib and feed and one a 180 (5MM) Bock nib and feed. Justin you've out done yourself 
The first one is vintage Cebloplast and it will post with a 250 (6MM) Bock feed and nib.













The second one is a Black Rose Lucite with a 180 (5MM) Bock feed and nib








The last one is Cinnimon acrylic with a 250 (6MM) Bock feed and nib.


----------



## MarkD (Oct 11, 2011)

Three awesome pens Roy! Can't wait to see what you come up with!


----------



## Parson (Oct 11, 2011)

Justin's agreed to let me watch him make one this Saturday. I can't wait!


----------



## Timebandit (Oct 11, 2011)

Oh Yeah!! That looks sexy with that gold Bock nib on it dont it!! Enjoy my Friend!!!!


----------



## Timebandit (Oct 11, 2011)

Parson said:


> Justin's agreed to let me watch him make one this Saturday. I can't wait!



That would be next Saturday Randall. I have family in this weekend!

Cant wait to have you


----------



## ragz (Oct 11, 2011)

Roy are you selling the silver bock nibs on your site?

Great collection!


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Oct 11, 2011)

PM sent!!! 





ragz said:


> Roy are you selling the silver bock nibs on your site?


----------



## Dalecamino (Oct 11, 2011)

I THINK....with your good looks and, high degree of intellect.....these pens are all you need:biggrin::biggrin: Study away!! 

Great pens Justin!:wink:


----------



## GoodTurns (Oct 11, 2011)

can you thread gator? :wink:


----------



## Curly (Oct 12, 2011)

Roy by any chance can you address the return package to me by mistake  so I can have a look at them close up too? I will rectify the shipping error and send them back to Justin quickly with your apologies and my thanks.


----------



## Rounder (Oct 12, 2011)

Hi Roy, I talked to Justin today and he said for you to return those pens to his old man. He really doesn't like them very much and said for me to send you my address so you could get them to someone who would appreciate them!:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin: All kidding aside, I think now that you have seen them in person, you can tell how far this young man has come in 1 year of this vortex. He does amazing work and although there are many who drool over his pictures, they would absolutely slobber all over the real thing. I know every time I see them in person he has to have a towel handy to dry them off. You will learn much from him and his work. Congrats on the pens.


----------



## wizard (Oct 12, 2011)

Roy, Congratulations on the beautiful pens!!! You received some pens from an individual that I think is on the cutting edge of kitless pen making.  Roy, during the time I have spent with you...what really impressed me is your youthful inquisitiveness and need to constantly learn.  Justin is one of greatest teachers of art that I have known. He gives of his time and knowledge and is willing to teach anyone who wants to learn. You are in good hands and learning from the best !!:biggrin: I have a feeling we will be seeing a kitless Gator soon:wink::biggrin:. Regards, Doc


----------

